
Spooky Fizz Buzz - amenghra
http://quaxio.com/spooky_fizz_buzz
======
amenghra
If you are wondering what this is, it's a fizz buzz where the code simply
prints incrementing numbers and _something_ is taking care of rendering fizz
and buzz. I won't spoil the what is the _something_ , but you should be able
to figure it out.

